# Shrimp ID anyone??



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I got from a friend anyone can name this? He dont know the name either.lol


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

camboy012406 said:


> I got from a friend anyone can name this? He dont know the name either.lol


Looks like Goldens, possibly blue bolts, but low grade, not sure if their stressed...
Take pics after you put them in a tank and they settle down.
Other people can tell you better then


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

look too long in the body for those 2, maybe a side pic would be better...the photo is distorted from looking at it this way.


----------



## prolific8 (Jan 10, 2013)

looks at little like a german tiger hybrid that i came across while surfing called a "Wieber Tiger" or white tiger.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

They almost look wild to me... Looks cool tho, +1 for doing a side shot


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

The white looks inside the body like a bacteria infection or that neo den's that have the parasite living in them. It looks too solid and under the shell. Could be the camera angle or the light, but that's the gist I get.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Any chance of a full on side view ? They look interesting, but it's pretty difficult to tell from an overhead view.


----------

